
Fault tolerant applications in nodejs - Swizec
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/fault-tolerant-applications-in-nodejs
======
hamidpalo
Also includes a stunning misunderstanding of the halting theorem. Doesn't
really help with the whole node.js stereotype.

